# PSA Testing & Medicare



## eileenmcbean (May 9, 2013)

We regularly test for Prostate-Specific Antigen for patients on testosterone therapy, every three to four months.  Medicare reimburses for one test per year but is there any ICD-9 code available for more tests?


----------



## airart (Jun 1, 2013)

I found this link regarding this topic.  

The NCD mentions the only way these are covered more than once every 12 months is when the results are “abnormal.”

http://www.cms.gov/medicare-coverag...ails.aspx?NCDId=152&ncdver=1&bc=BAIAAAAAAAAA&


----------

